

Ask HN: Hiring Practices for Recent Grads - ratdad

My son recently graduated from CMU with a Bachelor's Degree in Mathematics. A company in NYC invited him for an interview. We're 800 mile away.To my surprise, they do not cover travel expenses. Am I a dinosaur, is this a common practice nowadays?
======
hbhanu
That's odd... the interviews I've had to travel for were all compensated. The
companies actually bought me the tickets, set up the hotel reservation, and
got me a rental car, so all I had to worry about were the meals.

Edit: Just talked to a friend of mine who does interviews for her company, and
apparently there's been a paradigm shift of late. Since grads want jobs more
than employers need them, there's been a power transfer between the two.
Instead of the employers courting grads, it's the other way around now.

~~~
ratdad
Wow. Thanks for the insight. Suit $300 + airfare $340 + taxi to/from JFK $80.
Yes the suit will last a while. Still, the kid could go broke interviewing

~~~
hbhanu
Sure thing - yeah, it's scary. :/

Jos A Banks has a couple of sales going on right now, if that'll help? My dad
tends to prefer Men's Warehouse (they have better service), but the suit
prices alternate. MW will usually be cheaper if they're not in a mall, too.

If he had a good relationship with one of his professors, they might be able
to help with the hunt. One of the interviews I had was because of that.

You might be able to get the ticket for free if you have some spare miles.
It's still a pain, but marginally better. :/

